# Holly holes sweater



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

The sweater made with rowan purelife yarn revive color 5.5 balls and knitted with US 4 needle(3.25mm)
I am a very loose knitter and always have to go down on needle sizes. The pattern is for my size but you can easily adjust for your need. Please note that the sleeves are pretty long because I have long arms and I like the sleeves long. You can count back from my pattern to the nessesary lenght for the sleeves. here are the measurements.
Lenght:19.5 inch
Width:17 inch
sleeves:21 inch from armpit
Width of sleeves:4 inch
Neck lenght : 11.5 inch
CO 88 St and knit in Gartner st for 4 rows.Next row start hole pattern.
1 . K5[B8K6]x5 B8K5(4)
2. k5[C8K6]x5 C8K5(4)
3.-6. Knit in gartner st.
7.B6[K6B8]x5 K12
8.B6[K6C8]x5 C6
9. Knit in gartner stich and C6 at the end
10-12. Gartner stich
Repeat 1-12 rows till desired lenght for armpit.
I have repeated 6 times.But you can make it shorter .Always start picking up the stiches for the sleeves in the second row if gartner stich.
Pick up 90 sitches for arms each side as you go on the gartner stich rows.Starting on the right side start hole pattern again. Note, this one is estimated above the body part to be the same so if you have less stiches for the sleeves you have to count it back to match the body pattern.
1.K10[B8K6]x18 K6
2.B8[K6C8]x18 K8
3. Knit Gartner st and C8 at the end of the row
4-6.Gartner stich
7.K4 B8[K6B8]till the end K3
8.K5[C8K6] till the end K2
9-12 Gartner stich
I made the hole pattern twice on the sleeves 24 rows all together.
To make the neck shaping on the back of the sweater:
start on second row of gartner stich row.Bind off 52 stiches at the middle if work and knit 2 more rows on the sides keeping stiches on circular needle for 3 needle bind off.
Neck shaping on the front. Start after the first section of the hole pattern for the sleeves, at the second row of gartner stich. Bind off 26 stiches at themiddle and work shoulders separatly, decreasing evenly 13 stiches each side.
I made 2x3,2x2,3x1 stiches each side. Note that my neck is pretty wide on the sweather!
You can figure it out the pattern as you go by the neck.
Finish shoulders with the 3 needle method.
Sew sides together threading yarn through the stiched to the next hole. sew on the Right side with invisible method, keeping holes even.
pick up stiches around the sleeve ends and make 2 row of Gartner stich ,bind off. Same around the neck.
NOTE you have sew together with right side facing on the front and Wrong side on the back in order to keep the holes aligned!!

C=Cast on
B=Bind off
K=knit


----------



## debbi50 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is great. thankyou for sharing


----------



## indy2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing.How long did it take you to make? You have done a fantastic job. Congrats


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

What is your size, about? I'm lousy at guesstimating . . .


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a lovely sweater! When you say "Gardner" stitch , is that a typo? Shoud it be Garter stitch? Or is there really such a thing as Gardner stitch? And like pjcoldren, would like to know what size it is -- bust size of garment and wearer. Doesn't look like you need much positive ease. Nice job -- I want one! And I'm sure my GDs would, too.


----------



## Mary Sue (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. You are so gracious to share the pattern.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. My GD is gonna love it.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this..thank you so much.


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful job. Love the color


----------



## Svanover (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome job!!! Thanks for the pattern. I see this worked up into a simple shrug....Can't wait...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting pattern.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

msusanc said:


> It's a lovely sweater! When you say "Gardner" stitch , is that a typo? Shoud it be Garter stitch? Or is there really such a thing as Gardner stitch? And like pjcoldren, would like to know what size it is -- bust size of garment and wearer. Doesn't look like you need much positive ease. Nice job -- I want one! And I'm sure my GDs would, too.


 :-D Yes it is simple Garter stich ,sorry about that , english is my second language- as it shows. Bust size is 35 (wearer=me) sweater bust size is about 36,5


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

The sweater is stunning. Thank you for sharing the pattern. I see I'm going to be very busy knitting this for my DDs and GD.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a totally funky sweater!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

T


yogandi said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lovely sweater! When you say "Gardner" stitch , is that a typo? Shoud it be Garter stitch? Or is there really such a thing as Gardner stitch? And like pjcoldren, would like to know what size it is -- bust size of garment and wearer. Doesn't look like you need much positive ease. Nice job -- I want one! And I'm sure my GDs would, too.
> ...


Ok, thanks!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

You are way ahead of a lot of us in that you speak more than one language. Thank you for sharing the pattern; it is striking!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Great sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the patter. So I can adjust it what size do you wear or what is hip and bust measurements.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you very much my GD is a size 5 and I think she will love this.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern for this beautiful sweater. I am adding it to my long list of things to do.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I bet my young adult daughters would really like this. Is it a worsted weight? 3 ply/4ply?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

karla knoll said:


> Thank you for sharing. I bet my young adult daughters would really like this. Is it a worsted weight? 3 ply/4ply?


It does not say the weight of the yarn. 50 g 137yds/125m and the recommended needle size is US 6, but i used US4 because I knit very loose. It is a beautiful yarn to work with ,recycled cotton,silk and viscose mix.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Thank you for the patter. So I can adjust it what size do you wear or what is hip and bust measurements.


My bust is 35, the sweater measures 36.5
I wear european 36-38 size, US 4.
It does not reach down to my hips


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful job.
Bravo
Danielle


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovely! What difficulty level would u rank this? I would love to try it; but i'm not sure i understand the hole pattern. Can u clarify? Thanku!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I can explain for you what you do not understand , just send me a PM about what is not clear.


----------

